# Staff Presets (list?)



## pizzarco (Sep 10, 2022)

Is there a dedicated thread or list of all the Staff presets for the various libraries, instruments somewhere?
Thanks


----------



## Jett Hitt (Sep 10, 2022)

pizzarco said:


> Is there a dedicated thread or list of all the Staff presets for the various libraries, instruments somewhere?
> Thanks


Somewhere there is an excel sheet floating around, but I've not seen it lately.


----------



## pizzarco (Sep 10, 2022)

Thank you, yes that would be perfect or anything similar.


----------



## Gil (Sep 11, 2022)

pizzarco said:


> Is there a dedicated thread or list of all the Staff presets for the various libraries, instruments somewhere?
> Thanks


Hello @pizzarco,
This post could be interesting, and also this one.
Regards,
Gil.


----------



## pizzarco (Sep 11, 2022)

Gil said:


> Hello @pizzarco,
> This post could be interesting, and also this one.
> Regards,
> Gil.


Thank you Gil, I obviously was searching with the wrong search words


----------



## muratkayi (Sep 12, 2022)

Do we have the resources to make that kind of info a sticky in this forum?


----------

